# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  ملحمة الطف,,, بالصور,,,

## امبراطور الحب

*أتقدم بأحر التعازي إلى صاحب العصر والزمان وإلى الأمة الإسلامية*
*بشهادة الإمام الحسين (عليه السلام)*




*وبهذه المناسبة يطيب لي أن أشارك بهذة المشاركة وهي واقعة الطف مصورة ليسهل لنا*
*التعرف على مصيبة الحسين(ع) كيف حدثت* 




*. البداية .*




*أراد الحسين(ع) أن ينشر الدين والصلاح للأمة الأسلامية وعمل جاهدا من أجل محاربة الكفر والظالمين ولكن شاء الله أن يستشهد الإمام الحسين من أجل شيعته ومن أجل أن ترتفع راية الدين .عندما وصلت رسالة للحسين(ع) من أهل الكوفة يدعونه فيها أن أقدم علينا ستجدنا جنود لك مجندة عندها أمر الحسين(ع) أبن عمه مسلم أبن عقيل أن يذهب ليتفقد الأمر هناك* 
*عندها قبض على مسلم أبن عقيل* 






*وقطعوه بالسيوف ورموه من فوق العمارة بعد قطع رأسه*
*وصل الخبر للإمام الحسين وهو قادم من المدينة إلى كربلاء*



*استقبله بني أسد في كربلاء*




*عندما حط الرحال وصار يوم الواقعة جاء جيش جرار بقيادة اللعين عمر أبن سعد*
*وهم يجرون ورائهم الذل والهوان يريدون أن يطفئو نور الله بمحاربة أمامهم وأبن إمامهم .ولكن يأبى الله إلا أن يتم نوره ولو كره الكافرون*
*جائهم الحسين (ع) داعيا فيهم قبل الحرب أيها الناس أتعرفون من أنا أتحاربوني لقتيل قتلته منكم قالو لا يبن رسول الله نحاربك بغضا منا لأبيك لأنه قتل آبائنا في الحروب قال لهم الحسين إن كنتم لا تخافون الله ولا تخشون المعاد فكونو أحرارا في دنياكم* 
**


*رجع الحسين إلى الخيمة وهو يجهز نفسه وأصحابة للقتال وبينما هو كذلك إذا أقبل عليه رجل أسمر اللون (يسمى الحر الرياحي) من جيش ابن سعد يريد أن يبايع الإمام الحسين ويقدم نفسه الرخيصة فداءا لأبي عبد الله(ع) حيث قد أثر فيه كلامه سلام الله عليه*



*عندها بدأت الجيوش تقترب من خيام الحسين وصهيل الخيول تزعج النساء والأطفال وهم يصرخون من الظمأ والحسين متحيرا في أمره*
*وبدأت الحرب بين جيش إبن سعد اللعين وبين أصحاب الحسين (ع) واحدا تلو الآخر*





*ومن أول من خرج للقتال في سبيل الله ورفع راية أبيه الحسين (ع) هو علي الأكبر (ع) والذي لا يعدو من العمر 18 سنةحيث استشهد وهو في حضن أبيه وقد حمله أبوه إلى الخيم وهناك النساء إستقبلنه وهم في ضجة وعويل*



*تقدم للقتال من جيش الإمام الحسين واحدا تلو الآخر وهم يتساقطون شهداء على بوغاء كربلاء مضرجين بدمائم الشريفة*
*وفي الخيمة زينب( عليها السلام ) والأطفال ينادون العطش العطش يا أبا عبد الله*
*سمع كلامهم أبي الفضل العباس (ع) طلب من أخية الإمام الحسين الرخصة في أن يذهب إلى ماء الفرات ويجلب للأطفال شربة من الماء* 



*أرخصه الحسين(ع) ذهب الى النهر واتى للأطفال بالماء ولكنهم تدافعو عليه وأريقت القربة ماءها خرج للمرة الثانية وودع النسوة والأطفال وخاض المعركة فرق الأعداء دخل في أوساطهم خرج من أعماقهم قلب الميمنة ميسرة والميسرة ميمنة بعدها وصل الى المشرعة غرف غرفة أراد أن يشرب الماء تذكر عطش أخيه رمى الماء من يده* 
*وقال*


*يانفس من بعد الحسين هوني .. وبعده لاكنت أو لا تكوني*


*هذا حسين وارد المنون .. وتشربين بارد المعين*


*والله ماهذا فعال دين .. ولا فعال الصادق اليقين*



*ورجع الى المعركة وأستشهد بعد قطع يديه وفضخ راسه بعمود من حديد* 
*جاءه الإمام الحسين (ع) وأنقض عليه كإنقضاض الصقر على فريسته وقال كلمته المعهودة الآن أنكسر ظهري الآن فُلت شوكتي الآن شمت بي عدوي* 

*عندها ترك العباس (ع) بجانب المعركة لما سمع صراخ الأطفال ينادون العطش*
*رجع إلى الخيام وأخذ ابنه عبد الله الرضيع وذهب به إلى القوم طالبا فيه الرحمة والشفقة على ابنه الصغير لكن لم يجيب داعي الحسين إلا حرملة أبن كاهل .حيث عاجل الرضيع بسهم من الوريد الى الوريد .أفتلت بسبب حرارة السهم يدي الرضيع وجذب اباه الحسين (ع) بقوة .واإماماااه* 







*عندها رجع الحسين (ع) إلى خيمة القتلى والنساء جالسين عندهم وهم يبكون* 






*عند ذلك وجد الحسين(ع) نفسه وحيدا فريد لا ناصر له ولامعين سوى الإمام علي السجاد(ع) وبسبب مرضه لا يمكنه من الذود عن إمامنا الحسين* 
*قرر الخروج الى المعركة لكي يجلب الماء إلى الأطفال ذهب يقاتلهم ووصل إلى الماء عندما حاول أن يملئ القربة صاح صائحا من القوم أتلتذ يا حسين وقد هتكت حرمك رمى الحسين (ع) الماء من يده ورجع إلى الخيام ولم يجد شيئا مما يقولون عرف أنها مكيده منهم*








*ودع العيال والنسوة الوداع الأخير وتوجه إلى الميدان وهو رافع سيفه*





*ليعلي كلمة الله و راية الحق في وجه الظلم والجور*
*حارب العدوان جدلهم على بوغاء كربلاء أجهده العطش لم يستطع أن يحارب وقف هنيئة لكي يستريح إذا جاءه حجر من أبي الحتوف واصاب جبهته الشريفة سالت الدماء على وجهه وعلى لحيته* 


*رفع الحسين(ع) ثيابة لكي يمسح الدماء عن وجهه بان للقوم بياض صدره ونحره عاجلوه بسهم مثلث الرأس وقع في قلب الحسين (عليه السلام )جعل الدم يسيل كالميزاب احس الحسين(ع) بغشاوة في عينه اصبح لايرى حيث أن العطش والحر والهجير والإصابات انهكته وبدأ الحسين(ع) يعالج نفسه في إخراج السهم ولكنه لم يستطع أن يخرجه من صدره أخرجه من ظهره* 



*عنده أحس الحسين(ع) بالتعب فإنحنى على قربوس فرسه وسقط على وجه الأرض لأنه كان مثخنا بالجراحات* 



*وجعل ينظر(ع) بعينه إلى المعركة وعين الى خيام النساء جاءه القوم من كل جانب هذا يطعنه برمحة وهذا يضربه بسيفه وهذا يرفسه برجله* 



*ترك ثلاث ساعات مغشي عليه من الضمأ على بوغاء كربلاء هناك خرجت زينب ووقفت على التل الزينبي منادية ياااااحسين أن كنت حيا فأدركنا وأن كنت ميتاً فأمرنا وأمرك إلى الله* 



*رفع الحسين(ع) رأسه وإذا بشمر بن ذي الجوشن راقيا على صدر الحسين(ع) يريد أن يحتز رأسه قال له الحسين أكشف لي عن لثامك فكشف له لثامه تبسم الحسين ضاحكا وقال صدق جدي رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه واله وسلم )حين قال يقتلك من هو أشبه بالكلاب والخنازير* 



*عندها غضب شمر بن ذي الجوشن وقلب الإمام الحسين(ع) على وجهه وجعل يهبر أوداج الحسين(ع)* 



*واااحسينااااه*




*إلى أن إحتز رأسه الشريف ورفعه على سهم وقال ليت أشياخي ببدر ينظرون إلي* 
*وردد أبياته المعهوده* 



*أأترك ملك الري والري منيتي ..أم أرجع مأثوما بقتل حسيني* 



*عندها رجع خيل الإمام الحسين (ع) الى الخيام وهو يصيح الظليمة الظليمة* 





*أستقبلته أم المصائب(عليها السلام) .وتوقع الأطفال أن اباهم الحسين قد جاء لهم بالماء*
*خرجن من الخيام وإذا بهم يرون سرج الخيل ملويا والخيل يشخل دما*
*عرفن ان الحسين(ع) قد قتل*





تصارخن واحسينااااه واحسيناااه واحسينااه





*بقت جثة الإمام الحسين (ع) على بوغاء كربلاء وهي مضرجة بالدماء*





*بلاغسل ولا غطاء كانت تظلله طيور الفلوات وجثته ممتلئة بالسهام حتى أصبح جسمه كالقنفذ من كثرة السهام* 
*عند ذلك أصبح الحرم والأطفال من غير حمي ولا ولي سوى الإمام علي السجاد (ع)* 
*وهو مريض لا يقوى على النهوض* 



*قام علي السجاد وقال لاعمته زينب(عليها السلام) آتيني بسيفي لأذود عن حرم رسول الله (صلى الله عليه واله وسلم)*
*منعته زينب (عليها السلام) من الذهاب وقالت له إذا انت مضيت فلن يبقى من ذرية رسول الله أحد أتريد أن تخلي وجه الأرض منا عندها قعد طريح الفراش*
*هجم القوم على الخيام*
*وإذا بهم يسمعون صوت صهيل الخيل وصائح يقول أحرقوا بيوت الظالمين*



*أحرقت الخيام وتفاررن النساء والأطفال في البيداء وأخذو الإمام علي السجاد (ع) مقيدا في يده السلاسل والجامعة ( ثقل من حديد ) في رقبته تعلقن به النساء حيث لا كفيل لهم غيره*





*وأقتادو النساء والأطفال إلى الشام حاسرات على نياق عجّف* 







*وبهذا أصبح الإسلام ينعى فقدان شهداء كربلاء حيث بشهادتهم قد أعلو راية الدين ووقفو في وجه الظلم وعلمونا كيف نواجه الظلم ولو بتقديم النفس* 
*علمونا كيف نكون أحرار في دنيانا* 
*إلى الله المشتكى من أمة قتلت إبن بنت نبيها !*

منقول مع بعض التصرف الشخصي

----------


## MOONY

الله يعطيك ألف عافيه
مآجوور خيوو بهذا المصاب العظيم
وإن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك
تحياتي لك

----------


## الجليد الناعم

يسلموووو على هاي المجهوود الجميل 

يسلموووو

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك الف عافية 

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين , وعلى اصحاب الحسين , وعلى الاراوح التي حلت بفنائه , والسلام على سيدتي ومولاتي السيدة زينب عليها السلام

مأجورين

----------


## امبراطور الحب

> الله يعطيك ألف عافيه
> 
> مآجوور خيوو بهذا المصاب العظيم
> وإن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك
> تحياتي لك







moony


سيدتي الغاليه


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,,,


عظم الله لكم الاجر والثواب,,,,,



اشكرك جزيل الشكر لهذا المرور الكريم


اتمنى لك التوفيق والسعاده


بحق محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين


ودمتي بود

----------


## امبراطور الحب

> يسلموووو على هاي المجهوود الجميل







> يسلموووو







الجليد الناعم


سيدي الغالي

لا املك من الكلمات

شي اعبر لك به


عن مدى شكري لحضرتكم الكريمه



سوا ان اقول ربي يحفظكم ويوفقكم ويسعدكم


في الدنيا والاخره


وعظم الله لكم الاجر



دمت بود وحب واحترام

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_أمبراطور الحب .._
_مجهود رائع .._
_يستحق الشكر الثناء .._
_في ميزان أعمالك أن شاء الله .._
_دمت بحفظ الرحمن .._

----------


## بنت تاروت

مأجورين وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~
يسلمووووووووووووووووو اخي رائع مجهود تشكر عليه
~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~

عظم الله اجوركم

----------


## يامن ملك قلبي

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
جزاك الله كل خير وسلمت يمناك
وكتبه الله في ميزان أعمالك
عظم الله أجورنا واجوركم بمصاب أمامنا الحسين
يالله بحق الزهراء وبعلها وبنيها والتسعة المعصومين وبحق المظلوم في العاشر من 
محرم الحرام تقضي حوائجي وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات ياالهي

اللهم اشفى مرضانا و مرضى المؤمنين جميعاً
اللهم خفف آلامهم و عجل بشفائهم بحولك و قوتك يارب العالمين 
اللهم أجعل آلامهم كفاره لذنوبهم ومعاصيهم
اللهم كن رحيما بهم فهم عبادك الضعفاء 
اللهم إنا نسألك رضاك و الجنة و نعوذ بك من سخطك و النار 
اللهم أغفر لى و لوالدى و للمؤمنين و المؤمنات و الأحياء منهم و الأموات 
اللهم أجعل سائر أعمالنا خالصه لوجهك الكريم 
اللهم أجعلنا من أنصار أمامنا صاحب العصر والزمان ولاتحرمنا رؤياه
بحق محمد وآل محمد
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## امبراطور الحب

> 







> الله يعطيك الف عافية 
> 
> السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين , وعلى اصحاب الحسين , وعلى الاراوح التي حلت بفنائه , والسلام على سيدتي ومولاتي السيدة زينب عليها السلام







> مأجورين








نور الهدى,,,,,



اخيتي الفاضلة,,,,,


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,,,


اشكرك جزيل الشكر


لتنويركم الصفحة,,,


وهذا الرد الرائع,,,,


لك مني كل الود والاحترااام,,,

----------


## امبراطور الحب

> مأجورين وجزاكم الله كل خير







اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد


بنت تاروت


اخيتي الغاليه,,,,,,


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله,,,,


وعظم الله لكم الاجر والثواب,,,


اشكرك جزيا الشكر لهذا المرور الكريم

فقد كنت وردة معطرة بالياسمين

ملاتي بمرورك المكان


رائحة زكيه,,,


دمت بود

----------


## امبراطور الحب

> ~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~
> 
> يسلمووووووووووووووووو اخي رائع مجهود تشكر عليه
> ~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*~
> 
> عظم الله اجوركم








الاخ الفاضل,,,,


فضول,,,


السلام عليكم 


عظم الله لكم الاجر


اشكرك جزيل الشكر

لهذا الرد الجميل


والمرور المنور


تحية حب وود لك سيدي الغالي


وربي لا يحرمني منك

----------


## عاشقة امها

مأجورين وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## ملكة المساء

إلى الله المشتكى من أمة قتلت إبن بنت نبيها !
إلى الله المشتكى من أمة قتلت إبن بنت نبيها !

----------


## بعدني ......

شكراً اخي الغالي على هذ الجهد المبدول 


_تحياتي_

----------


## امبراطور الحب

> _أمبراطور الحب .._
> _مجهود رائع .._
> _يستحق الشكر الثناء .._
> _في ميزان أعمالك أن شاء الله .._
> _دمت بحفظ الرحمن .._








للدموع احساس

سيدتي وأختي الغالية
 لو طاوعتنا أقلامنا وأمدنا الله بعمر فوق عمرنا 
وأفنينا كل ذلك بكتابة عن ملحمة الطف  لما استطعنا 
أن نفي ولو بجزءٍ يسير من عظمة تلك الملحمة الخالدة,,,
حضورك نفحة ونسمة من عطر آل البيت فشكرا لك 
تحياتي أختي ودمت بكل خير

----------


## امبراطور الحب

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> جزاك الله كل خير وسلمت يمناك
> وكتبه الله في ميزان أعمالك
> عظم الله أجورنا واجوركم بمصاب أمامنا الحسين
> يالله بحق الزهراء وبعلها وبنيها والتسعة المعصومين وبحق المظلوم في العاشر من 
> محرم الحرام تقضي حوائجي وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات ياالهي
> 
> اللهم اشفى مرضانا و مرضى المؤمنين جميعاً
> اللهم خفف آلامهم و عجل بشفائهم بحولك و قوتك يارب العالمين 
> ...








يامن ملك قلبي,,,


اخيتي أي مجهود نبذله تجاه أل البيت فهو قطرة من بحار 
جودهم وكرمهم علينا 
خير قول هنا هو قول الشاعر اخيتي الغالية حيث 
يقول مخاطبا أحد أئمة الهدى .....

أنصفتَ أهلَ الفقر من أهل الغـنى.......... فالـكلُّ فـي حـقّ الـحياةِ سواءُ 
وإذا سـخوتَ بلغتَ بالجُودِ المدى.............. وفـعلتَ مـا لا تفـعلُ الأنـواءُ


شكرا لك ودمت برعاية الرحمن وحفظه
تحياتي لك وتقديري

----------


## ملاك الررروح

يسلموووووووو
يعطيك الف عافية على المجهود
جعله الله في ميزان أعمالك
تحياتي

----------


## امبراطور الحب

> مأجورين وجزاكم الله كل خير






بنت تاروت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله,,,,,


اخيتي الغاليه,,,


اشكرك جزيل الشكر


لمرورك المشرف والذي هو فخرا لي

وشرفا اعتز به


ربي لايحرمنا منك


دمت بود

----------


## امبراطور الحب

> مأجورين وجزاكم الله كل خير







اخيتي.....


بارك الله فيك واشكرك جدا جدا 

لمرورك الكريم


فردك وساما اعتز به


لايحرمنا منك


دمت بود

----------


## امبراطور الحب

> إلى الله المشتكى من أمة قتلت إبن بنت نبيها !








> إلى الله المشتكى من أمة قتلت إبن بنت نبيها !



 


ملكة المساء,,,,



اخيتي الفاضلة,,,, 

وحقك فعلا الى الله المشتكى 

من امة قتلت ابن بنت نبيها,,,, 
من نور ردك,,, 
تنورت صفحتي,,, 
ومن كبرياااااء قلمك 

ازددت كبريائا,,,, 

ربي لايحرمنا منك 

ايتها الملكة,,,, 

دمت بود

----------


## امبراطور الحب

> شكراً اخي الغالي على هذ الجهد المبدول







> _تحياتي_







********




الاخ الكريم,,,,


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله,,,

مرورك نفحة من نفحاااات محمد واله,,,,


انه لشرف عظيم ان اجد قلم راقي مثلكم,,,


يزور موضوعي المتواضع,,,,


اشكرك جزيل الشكر,,,,


دمت بود

----------


## امبراطور الحب

> يسلموووووووو







> يعطيك الف عافية على المجهود
> جعله الله في ميزان أعمالك
> تحياتي







اخيتي,,,,,,

سيدتي,,,,


ملاك الروح,,,,


اشكركم جزيل الشكر والتقدير,,,


لتنويركم الموضوع ,,,,

مااجمل كلماتكم,,,


وما اروع مروركم,,,



حقيقة اغمرتني السعادة وانا اجد اسمكم

بين طيات صفحاتي,,,


لكم مني كل الود والاحترام,,,

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين , وعلى اصحاب الحسين , وعلى الاراوح التي حلت بفنائه ,السلام على حامل لواء الحسين ابا الفضل العباس , والسلام على سيدتي ومولاتي السيدة زينب عليها السلام .

الله يرزقنا في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخرة شفاعتهم ..

مــأجورين إن شاء الله وفي ميزان الاعمال ...

الله يعطيك الف عااافية ..

بانتظار جديدك...

----------


## امبراطور الحب

> السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين , وعلى اصحاب الحسين , وعلى الاراوح التي حلت بفنائه ,السلام على حامل لواء الحسين ابا الفضل العباس , والسلام على سيدتي ومولاتي السيدة زينب عليها السلام .
> 
> الله يرزقنا في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخرة شفاعتهم ..
> 
> مــأجورين إن شاء الله وفي ميزان الاعمال ...
> 
> الله يعطيك الف عااافية ..
> 
> بانتظار جديدك...







اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد,,,,

شذى الزهراء,,,


اخيتي وسيدتي,,,,,


اشكرك جزيل الشكر لهذا المرور المشرف,,,


ربي مايحرمنا منك,,,,

----------


## mrboch

مشكوور أمبراطور الحب على الموضوع
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## امبراطور الحب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mrboch
					

مشكوور أمبراطور الحب على الموضوع



*



> * الله يعطيك العافيه*








*الاخ الفاضل مبروش*



*اشكرك جزيل الشكر انت ايضا*


*لروعة مرورك*


*وجمال شخصك ورقة قلمك*


*ففيك وجدت السعادة,,,*


*وبردك اتيت بالحب*


*تحية وود*


*لك سيدي الفاضل*

----------


## Miss.Ashkanani

سلام الله على الحسين و لعن الله قاتل الحسين

مشكووور اخووي ما قصرت و الله روعه في ميزاان حسناتك يا رب بحق اهل البيت..

سبحان الله يمكن سامعه و قاريه عن استشهاد سيدي الحسين 10000 مرة بس كل مرة اقرى و الله دموووعي تنزل حرقه على دم سيدي حبيبي الحسين كأني اول مره اقرا عن المصيبه!!

لا يوم كيومك ابا عبدالله

اللهم صلي على محمد و أل محمد

----------


## وردة البستان

تسلم خيو ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------

